# Hornets sign Roger Mason Jr.



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets search for a veteran shooting guard has come to an end. Roger Mason Jr. has agreed to a one-year contract for the veterans minimum.
> 
> Mason Jr. has spent time on 4 different teams in his 8 year career, playing for the Washington Wizards (twice), Chicago Bulls, Toronto Raptors, and San Antonio Spurs. Hornets fans may recall Mason Jr. knocking down plenty of 3 pointers when he was in San Antonio from 2008 to 2010. While in West Texas, Mason spent time with Hornets General Manager Dell Demps who worked in San Antonio’s front office at the time. Also, Hornets assistant general manager Tim Connelly, the former director of player personnel for the Wizards, worked with Mason Jr. in D.C.


http://espn1420.com/new-orleans-hornets-sign-roger-mason-jr/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> > Roger Mason sees role as a veteran leader for New Orleans Hornets
> 
> 
> As an unrestricted free agent this summer, veteran shooting guard Roger Mason attracted attention from the Lakers, Oklahoma City Thunder and the Chicago Bulls. But Mason said none of those teams offered him a bigger role coming off the bench than what he expects to play for the Hornets this season. Seeking a team where he could blossom as a veteran leader, Mason signed a one-year contract with New Orleans last week.
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.s..._sees_role_as_a_vet.html#incart_river_default



> *Guard Roger Mason says New Orleans Hornets' ownership stability was a big factor in decision to sign with team*
> 
> Veteran shooting guard Roger Mason said the New Orleans Hornets’ ownership stability was one of the factors he considered before signing a one-year deal with the franchise last week as a free agent.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/08/guard_roger_mason_says_new_orl.html


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

If he can hit a couple of big 3's from time to time, I'm cool with him being a veteran leader. He doesn't play defense any better than Belinelli did at backup SG.


----------

